# Pogo Stylus and Pogo Sketch



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

Anybody have one of these things?

I notice that they cost a fortune to ship to Canada - something that can be worked around by buying one on eBay, it seems.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

This is where I ordered mine. QCS Accessories

Free shipping to me in Brampton, so I would assume it would be for you as well in Toronto.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I bought these for stocking stuffers at Christmas:

DealExtreme: $3.13 Add-on Touch Screen Stylus with Holder and Movie Stand for Apple iPod/iPod Touch/iPhone/iPhone 3G

US$3.13 + free shipping from Hong Kong


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

imnothng said:


> This is where I ordered mine. QCS Accessories
> 
> Free shipping to me in Brampton, so I would assume it would be for you as well in Toronto.


Thanks, just placed an order for two - how long did it take to get to you?


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it was only a couple of days. Three or four at the most.


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome. I'm really looking forward to using the pogo with sketchbook pro.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I mainly use mine for taking notes and playing games. If you need accuracy I suggest you don't have a cover on whatever you're using it with. I had a film cover thingy on my phone and I was finding that I had to hold the stylus there for a second before it "recognized" it. After I took the cover off, it's not different than using my finger.


----------



## Walwyn (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pogo Sketch*

I just bought one of these pens from amazon.ca, it took about 2 weeks to get to me, but the shipping cost wasn't that expensive, only a couple of dollars. I've tried it out on both my itouch and my iPad it dose work pretty good, however if you have a screen protector it requires a little more pressure. At the same time I bought a cheaper version of the popg pen, made by a different company. The cheaper pen has a rubber tip, which causes the pen to stick, making it hard to draw. Out of the two I bought the Pogo Sketch is so much better, because the tip is a foam material, and not rubber. I suggest if you are planning to get a stylus of the iPad make sure the tip isn't rubber as it tends to stick making it really hard to draw. Hope this helps


----------

